

How do you politely turn down someone who wants to "grab coffee sometime"? - frederickcook
http://www.quora.com/How-do-you-politely-turn-down-someone-who-wants-to-grab-coffee-sometime/answer/Xianhang-Zhang

======
mellery451
I always thought the suggestion of "grabbing coffee" was just a polite way of
brushing _me_ off - ergo no response is really needed. Perhaps I'm just dense,
tho'.

